# Oiling out…can I leave it on?



## Crazylev (Dec 9, 2021)

Hi all.

This is my first post. I’ve been oil painting for ~35 years. RISD graduate degree in photo and film. I am self taught when it comes to painting. My style is abstract/primitive/weird.

In this time my technique has been pretty basic.

I’m really interested in getting oiling out as part of my technique. Some of my long ago finished paintings exhibit classic sunken color syndrome and from what I have been studying on youtube et al, oiling out might help those chalky dead areas.

I have a tube of Wingel from years ago I still use. It gives me a beautiful gloss and mixes with paints well. It does get tacky quickly. Sometimes as I paint, I mix a little of that, some linseed, and turpenoid and see how that works.
Any way I plan on mixing equal parts Liquin Original, Gamsol, and Linseed oil for my oiling out. I will apply lightly to areas of painting to bring back the “life” to the dull areas. In the videos I’ve watched, they say you should wipe off excess with lint free rag.

my question is: is it really necessay to wipe down/off excess oiling out stuff? Or can I just let it dry? I won’t be varnishing the painting(s) and also only plan on oiling out on finished pieces.

am I heading in the right direction here?

Thanks and glad to be here.


----------



## Crazylev (Dec 9, 2021)

Well 2 1/2 months later, I’ll answer my own ? I did the above, and the results were really great. Though the oil out is dry to touch after ~4-5 days, I think it will take several months to fully cure. I did ruin one painting that was a mix of oil pastel and oil paint. My oil out recipie disolved a bit of the pastels. Lesson learned. I don’t see the need to varnish since I’ve achieved the desired color saturation and gloss through the OO process I performed.


----------

